# Anyone Using A Gas Heater?



## Riaz

would like to buy one, but heard they emit some sort of fumes/ smells

this would be a big no no considering i have two small kids in the house


----------



## Cat

i tried it once in Jhb, medium size Cadac cylinder lasted 2 or 3 days. Although that was trying to heat a living room in a thatched cottage with no ceiling. Didn't work. And getting cylinders refilled is a mission - unless you got some place convenient for you.


----------



## Riaz

yip refilling isnt a problem, here in cpt we have guys that come and refill at your house.

im just concerned about the smell emissions


----------



## Cat

i think the official story is to have some ventilation - which kind of..you know, heating works better with no windows open.  But i think it doesn't cost less than elec.


----------



## MarkK

@Riaz im no expert but my gas heater is sitting behind me at the moment. I feel like it helps me survive 

There are not really smells, if you smell gas it means it is leaking and you should turn everything off!

You must NOT go too sleep with it on or use it in an entirely closed space for very long as the heater does burn off oxygen in the room. If you fall asleep while it is burning and there is no fresh air comming into the room you can basically suffocate yourself.

When you get to that tired & comfortable feeling turn it off before you pass out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hey Riaz, it does have some smell to it when "burning", but if you leave a small bit of window open it should be fine... but then again... maybe it is not such a good idea with that beautiful little baba of yours...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

its R213 for a 9KG bottle here in Milnerton at the moment (Changes with availability and fuel price for transport)
This lasts about 3 weeks for me. A month if I don't abuse it  

I love the thing though 

*CLICK* *CLICK* 
Its very convinient!

If you had to burn wood or coal its much more effort and would cost you much more to get through the month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

a 3 panel gas heater thay uses the 9kg bottle is the easiest and cheapest way to go to heat a bigger area efficiently

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

yip, got quotes for R200.00 to refill a 9kg

the heater im using at the moment is vrieting electricity like its nobodys business, its on through the night and doesnt even heat up the room

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> Hey Riaz, it does have some smell to it when "burning", but if you leave a small bit of window open it should be fine... but then again... maybe it is not such a good idea with that beautiful little baba of yours...


i HAVE to get some kind of heater esp for her

these panel heaters are useless, and ive got another 3 bar heater that also isnt cutting it

gas heater seems to be the next option (until i save enough to build a fire place)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

The gas will be cheaper and cleaner and easier then the fire place 

Throw away all those electric heaters, those things eat electricity and do nothing.
Every time i see checkers having a special on those electric heaters i know that eskom gonna have to shut down again ...


----------



## BhavZ

With regards to smell, what we used to do as kids was put a small bowl of vicks on top of the heater, then the whole house would smell like eucolyptus, was divine

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

alright, gas heater it is then

anyone recommend somewhere i can buy one?

any specfic brand i should go for?


----------



## BansheeZA

builders or macro
best i found is totalgaz

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## Cat

Riaz said:


> i HAVE to get some kind of heater esp for her
> 
> these panel heaters are useless, and ive got another 3 bar heater that also isnt cutting it
> 
> gas heater seems to be the next option (until i save enough to build a fire place)


 
yes, it's not just cold in Cape Town, it's damp, wet. horrible. i always remember , and i mean from more than 40 years ago, there was so much phlegm spat on the pavement ....  see, this is the good thing about PG/VG vapour, it has a drying effect.

ya those panel heaters are useless, only fan heaters work.


----------



## Alex

AN oil heater also works well, but only really good in a closed room.

Wood fire is the best by far, but finding a good source for dry wood is a pain. And it's not cheap. The other night I went through 4 small bags @R20 each in about 3hours. At least the entire house was warm though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

that would be about R2500 per month. :-// Dbn's a bit cold now, i'm glad i'm gonna be moving to Thailand; it doesn't get much below 20 there, not often.

PS: show us yer wood fire.


----------



## Chef Guest

Have been using the same heater for 4 years now. never had a single problem with it. If it does smell gassy, it's normally because i haven't tightened the bottle enough.

Much more economical and environmentally friendly than electic/wood fires imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

And they're all the same really. Same price, different brands. Mine is a goldair and it works a charm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

I've got a built in gas heater and it let's of funny smells too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> I've got a built in gas heater and it let's of funny smells too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hahahahahahahahahahaha funny


----------



## Riaz

from cracks crack

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

crack2483 said:


> I've got a built in gas heater and it let's of funny smells too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you have a leak...

Might wanna get that looked at. Could become a danger to yourself and others in the immediate vicinity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> Sounds like you have a leak...
> 
> Might wanna get that looked at. Could become a danger to yourself and others in the immediate vicinity.


 
Hahahahahahaha


----------

